# Portrait in natural light



## J_Tomphoto (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Derrel (May 3, 2017)

You captured a really nice moment between the two of them! I think it might also make a fine croipped-in image, eliminatinbg the flare in the lower left and eliminating the group of people in the backgrojund, and cropped to a nice, fairly close-in, vertical shot. Their *eye contact* and *expressions* are both just super!


----------



## pixmedic (May 3, 2017)

agree with Derrel here. 
it might just be my own preference, but this shot just _*screams*_ portrait crop to me.  
the wide crop gives a sense of location and scene, but this is a more intimate shot and i think it deserves a little more isolation.


----------



## ittybittypilot (May 3, 2017)

Beautiful shot!  I love both the full and cropped versions....the intimacy of the cropped, and the full version tells more of a story.  And perfectly backlit.

Would you share technique?


----------



## smoke665 (May 3, 2017)

Great capture. I could go either way on the crop. Agree the tighter crop adds to the intimacy of the moment, but the full version, with the suggestion of an audience in the background makes the viewer feel as if they are also a part of the scene.


----------



## TamiAz (May 3, 2017)

Love it. I prefer the wider crop.


----------



## itsjustbreality (May 3, 2017)

This is so sweet! I like the wider crop. To me it seems like they are in their own world, and the viewer is just peering into the moment

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## J_Tomphoto (May 3, 2017)

Thank you guys for all kind comments and suggestion but I will stay with my  wider version


----------



## Gary A. (May 3, 2017)

Nicely done. I also echo Derrel.


----------



## J_Tomphoto (May 3, 2017)

If you like closer


----------



## annamaria (May 3, 2017)

I actually like both the wider and closer versions.  Wonderful shot!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## J_Tomphoto (May 12, 2017)




----------

